# Quark ideas



## beckham7 (Dec 9, 2005)

hi guys few quark questions lol

do you freeze or refridgerate it once you have mixed with protein to make into a mousse or ice cream or do you cook in a microwave or oven ??

if so how long for would like some nice tasting low carb ideas from some peeps if possible thanks

im struggling with my low carb diet and need some desserts to look forward to im getting bored of the protein and penut butter fluff


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

@Keeks


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

open quark. stick in bowl and protein mix up eat. you could put it in the freezer if u cba


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I'll tell you what I do with it... take out fridge and throw in bin... awful stuff lol


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

beckham7 said:


> hi guys few quark questions lol
> 
> do you freeze or refridgerate it once you have mixed with protein to make into a mousse or ice cream or do you cook in a microwave or oven ??
> 
> ...


FFS SAKES NEVER put quark in the microwave, quark is filled with negative ions which go backwards when microwaved creating Ur10 which is uranium oxide gas, some dude did this in russia and blew up a block of flats and 10 houses so be careful.

I'm not a quark expert but the other day just mixed 60gms of toffee protein, 10 grams of flaxseed and some milk and it was like beyonce was dancing naked on my tongue:wink:


----------



## beckham7 (Dec 9, 2005)

how long do you freeze for??



Sambuca said:


> open quark. stick in bowl and protein mix up eat. you could put it in the freezer if u cba


----------



## beckham7 (Dec 9, 2005)

i think im going to gag my way through a bowl later



2004mark said:


> I'll tell you what I do with it... take out fridge and throw in bin... awful stuff lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

20mins

i like it personally almost like greek yoghurt but cheesecake consistency.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

beckham7 said:


> i think im going to gag my way through a bowl later


If you don't like it why eat it :confused1:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Peel back lid, eat, recycle pot.


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

I know it sounds rank but I kinda enjoy a tin of tinned mackerel, 4 boiled eggs and a tub of quark all mixed up in a bowl.


----------



## beckham7 (Dec 9, 2005)

iv heard it makes protein into some nice desserts - not tried it yet


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

madmuscles said:


> FFS SAKES NEVER put quark in the microwave, quark is filled with negative ions which go backwards when microwaved creating Ur10 which is uranium oxide gas, some dude did this in russia and blew up a block of flats and 10 houses so be careful.


Can't believe I just fvcking googled that :lol:


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

resten said:


> Can't believe I just fvcking googled that :lol:


But it's true!










Sorry op, thought this was in general con, i'll pack up my sh*tty jokes and head back there pronto :thumbup1:


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

Pop in some chocolate whey, mix and down the hatch.

Job done.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm here!!!! :bounce:

Right, as already said, just mix with whey and tastes delish. Or MyProtein flavdrops......a must for quark. There's load of flavours, its cheap and lasts for ages.

Also, if you make up a sachet of sugar free jelly as usual but add some quark to it, set in the fridge as normal and you have quark jelly! :thumb:

You can also add a few egg whites/eggs, scoop of whey, mix it all up then microwave it for a minute of two, and you get a lovely warm quark mousse/pudding.

The world of quark is your oyster.............ENJOY! 

And for the record @madmuscles I prefer dudette to dude. I did apologise for the inconvenience of the explosion, and the block of flats and houses were re-bult pretty quickly. I did have to move from Russia though as my explanation of a dodgy microwave wasn't believed by all, but to this day, I swear it was a dodgy microwave that caused the explosion and nothing to do with the creation of Ur10. :tongue:


----------



## beckham7 (Dec 9, 2005)

thanks - im gonna try the warm pudding now!!!

can any of the deserts sit for the next day or are they all pretty much make and eat



Keeks said:


> I'm here!!!! :bounce:
> 
> Right, as already said, just mix with whey and tastes delish. Or MyProtein flavdrops......a must for quark. There's load of flavours, its cheap and lasts for ages.
> 
> ...


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Hamster said:


> @Keeks have you ever made cheesecake with it?
> 
> I have and although its nice it still tastes like bitter quark!


Yes, I've tried a few recipes for cheesecake, but I find that you need to add some flavdrops or protein to it to just mask the bitterness.



beckham7 said:


> thanks - im gonna try the warm pudding now!!!
> 
> can any of the deserts sit for the next day or are they all pretty much make and eat


You cant leave the microwave one, but the jelly and mixed quark, you can leave til the next day. Hope you like.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> FFS SAKES NEVER put quark in the microwave, quark is filled with negative ions which go backwards when microwaved creating Ur10 which is uranium oxide gas, some dude did this in russia and blew up a block of flats and 10 houses so be careful.
> 
> I'm not a quark expert but the other day just mixed 60gms of toffee protein, 10 grams of flaxseed and some milk and it was like beyonce was dancing naked on my tongue:wink:


I would drag my balls across 10000000 light years of molten steel just to share a baked bean and mini sausage dinner over an msn cam chat on a dsl dial up connection with Beyonce.

I have just finished a tub of sainsburys quark with a scoop of chocolate protein powder on a bed of blueberries. Big boys bedtime snack.


----------



## Rob111 (Jul 1, 2009)

I am currently having 2 quark meals a day (tub with tbsp PB and banana) 2nd meal and pre bed (no banana) it's great stuff. Is it a good enough protein source to have for 2 of the 7 meals? Others are 2 meat meals and 3 shakes

Or would I be better changing meal 2 to another meat meal?

Thanks!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Open tub. Smear over gyno prone breasts. Add cherry to each and snaffle it off yourself mmmm heaven


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

Two tubs of quark in a bowl, mix one sachet of sugar free jelly, good mix. Add in some chopped strawberries or raspberries. Split into two portions.

Happy days

I also add a bit of water to keep it less sticky/dry type of thing.......more runny type thing.....


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

quark, choccy protein, natural pb, touch of milk. Whisk to a mousse like consistency. Enjoy.


----------

